# Strange Goat/Horse Hay Question



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

My goats are kind of spoiled on the hay front. They have hanging feed bags that hold about 2 flakes of hay. I normally change those once a week unless they eat through them faster. At night they get about 1-2 flakes per goat depending on flake size. The night hay they get fed on the ground. The ground hay is also what I use for bedding. Anyways, as I clean out their stalls I normally just throw the hay into the barn. I have been letting the horses eat it. I know horses eat around "bad" hay and the poo, but is it ok for them to eat the hay? The horses also have a round bale they can eat off of if they choose to do so. Most of the hay I am throwing out is good hay and the less waste, the better. I know people keep horses and goats housed together so I would assume it would like them "sharing" hay? 
Thanks for any input. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think it would hurt the horses, my sister has a mare and foal that pretty much will pick their bedding and eat it then whatever hay falls from the manger. They're smart enough to not pick up a mouthful of soiled hay.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would bring my horses into the goat area to "clean" up hay before I would toss it out .... waste not want not


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks! :hug: 

I figured it wouldn't hurt, but was still unsure. I would definately rather it not go to waste.... Hay is expensive and the horses seem to go through a round bale about every week! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

My horse is a hay vacuum and he cleans up everything that the goats drop - so there isn;t a lick of wasted hay at my house.

If they pee on it - he will eat around the pee.

Works out very well.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Worms would be my concern. If the goats have pooped on the hay and there are any worm eggs in the poop you risk passing worms on to to horses.

Jen


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

My horses won't eat the soiled hay, whether there is poo on it or pee. The poo has a definite smell, so they know it is there. I have had goats with my horses for two years. They each have their own hay, but the goats will steal from the horses sometimes and vice versa and the horses eat around the poo/pee when picking through the hay my goats fling about and try desperately to waste.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As long as the hay doesn't have alot of ick on it ....they will eat it.... and it is OK...............of course...... if you have a infestation of worms.....they may be able to pick up the eggs.......  
even if.... I put the hay in their feeders.... they manage to knock it out and eat it from the ground.... anyway


----------



## Renegade (Mar 2, 2008)

Horses can not get worms from goats. The eggs will not hatch in their digestive system.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Renegade said:


> Horses can not get worms from goats. The eggs will not hatch in their digestive system.
> 
> Donna Finley
> Finley Boers


This is correct - I double checked this with my vet when I got the goats.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Correct. It's actually a really good way to break the parasite cycle because after passing through the horse, the goat worm eggs wont hatch so the goats don't pick them up. That's why horses are great for rotational grazing with goats


----------

